# balancing a bow



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

It depends on the bow and the shooter.
Start trying different stabilizers, v-bars, weights, ect till you find your sweet spot.
Good luck.

Lien2


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

simplest system I have found to balance your bow is AEP stabilizers and accessories! http://www.aep-archery.com/


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ok tys guys.


----------

